

Evaluate the New KATO Demo - gengstrand
http://kato-agency.blogspot.com/2010/02/demo-upgrade.html

======
gengstrand
KATO is a software agent platform surfaced as your online personal assistant.
Save time online by delegating your routine and mundane tasks to KATO. We are
rewriting KATO as a GWT app. The link takes you to a blog post about a recent
upgrade to the prototype. Please evaluate the prototype and provide feedback
here. Thanks!

------
averyotto
I like the new version better. When I entered my ASK, I was not met with a
response from Kato. And I would like for a response from my personal
assistant. Kato needs to be inquisitive and willing to answer to me. So I
suggest a cartoon and a balloon for creativity and interactivity.

